# Rating rants



## Clawing (May 27, 2015)

I am sure I am going to hear hell from this one but who cares...

I see a lot of complains about ratings here and wonder what you guys do wrong.
I am very new in the Uber universe and have just 24 trips under my belt.
BUT with that said I have a perfect 5 star rate.
I offer my customers cold water from my cooler in my trunk.
I talk and ask questions to how their night/evening is going and take interest in what they say.
I make a point to tell them it has been a pleasure to have them in my car when I drop them off and I tell them they will be receiving a 5 star rating from me. (Most people light up in a smile and go straight on their phone and rate you.)
I don't care if a Pax is drunk and obnoxious they are in town to have a good time, so let them.
It is your option to take customers and if you don't feel like dealing with people GO OFFLINE.

Sorry that's my 2 cents.


----------



## Driver 42 (Aug 19, 2014)

Bwahahahaha! I guess you told us! 


Clawing said:


> It is your option to take customers and if you don't feel like dealing with people GO OFFLINE.


After posting this cocky brag, don't come back here whining 
when someone rates you 1 or 2 stars for NO reason whatsoever.

Why will they do that? Because they can. 
And more than a few of these Uber riders are full-time pricks and amuse themselves by abusing people. 
I imagine there are tons of hipsters/pricks in Portland. With only 2 dozen rides, you just haven't met them yet!

And experienced drivers don't worry about ratings -- ratings are Uber's way of intimidating drivers into becoming groveling ******* that offer free shit like water and candy.

_BTW, I don't ever discuss ratings unless a rider asks me about ratings -- nor do I offer anything but a safe ride. 
I receive tips more than 25% of the time and am rated 4.89 after 1800+ rides_.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Yeah, your rating will not be 5 stars in about 24-72 hr. Many pax think 4 is good and 5 is perfect and will rate you that way.

(Pax are not prompted to rate you until their next trip)


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Clawing said:


> I am sure I am going to hear hell from this one but who cares...
> 
> I see a lot of complains about ratings here and wonder what you guys do wrong.
> I am very new in the Uber universe and have just 24 trips under my belt.
> ...


24 trips, wow, you need to starting making youtube videos training others with your wealth of experience. You have to just be trolling right, I can't imagine anyone would be so stupid or narcissistic to post something like this seriously.
After you've had someone try to climb over the seat while the car is moving or try to cram 5 passengers into your car, bring in cups with water, throw up, try to put their feet on your dash, ..... or just give you a 4 because on some phones the 5th star wraps to the next line, then we will see if your shit doesn't stink. Till you have a few hundred trips under your belt, be quiet, sit nicely, read up and learn, you don't know squat.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Driver 42 , is your avatar a Robert Indiana graphic? Reminds me of his artwork (he's the guy who did the Love sculpture)


----------



## Clawing (May 27, 2015)

Like I said I knew I was going to hear hell about this.. here is the Kicker you guys think I care what you think...


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

No. I'm just telling you your 5 star rating is going to disappear soon. Do all you want (and honestly, keep doing what works for you), but you've already had that one passenger that won't rate you a 5.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Clawing said:


> I am very new in the Uber universe and have just 24 trips under my belt.


OK... I can stop reading this right there.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Clawing said:


> Like I said I knew I was going to hear hell about this.. here is the Kicker you guys think I care what you think...


Yes we do think you care.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

elelegido said:


> OK... I can stop reading this right there.


You may continue:

BUT with that said I have a perfect 5 star rate.
I offer my customers cold water from my cooler in my trunk.
I talk and ask questions to how their night/evening is going and take interest in what they say.
I make a point to tell them it has been a pleasure to have them in my car when I drop them off and I tell them they will be receiving a 5 star rating from me. (Most people light up in a smile and go straight on their phone and rate you.)
I don't care if a Pax is drunk and obnoxious they are in town to have a good time, so let them.
It is your option to take customers and if you don't feel like dealing with people GO OFFLINE.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

lol 24 trips, when the honeymoon is over call us. What will you do when you get those who do not want to talk to you and are in a pissy mood?


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Look at me, I've done 24 rides and treated my pax the same way every other driver treated their first 24 rides (except the water, most of us are smarter than that). I figured it out!!! OP obviously cares what people think or never would've posted this thread.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Clawing said:


> I am sure I am going to hear hell from this one but who cares...
> 
> I see a lot of complains about ratings here and wonder what you guys do wrong.
> I am very new in the Uber universe and have just 24 trips under my belt.
> ...


Not bad, I was 30 rides in before I received my first 4. Post up when you get your first one because it's coming.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> lol 24 trips, when the honeymoon is over call us. What will you do when you get those who do not want to talk to you and are in a pissy mood?


Exactly. This guy is just lucky. One day, he'll run into those people.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I'll make book. Ok folks, place your bets. Clawing you get to go first.

Odds on losing that 5* in less than:

35 rides
40 rides
45 rides
50 rides
60 rides
100 rides
150 rides
200 rides


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Clawing said:


> Like I said I knew I was going to hear hell about this.. here is the Kicker you guys think I care what you think...


Come back after 2400 trips and let's compare ratings. Not bragging about it. Just fact. You have not yet met some a-holes. By the way, I am not giving water, haven't given a droplet of it!
Good luck with your uber honeymoon!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

How many times you had to tell any of your pax no alcohol and no open containers?
How many drunk millennial you took from the bar for a $4.00!run and through McDonald's drive through?
How many times pax called you with an attitude asking where you are?

And a bunch more.... You will get your fair share of 1 stars! You probably got them already. Uber has a very nice way of delaying your ratings and give a new driver the feeling that all other more experienced drivers are simply idiots who don't know how to do this gig.

Come back every 100 ride increment and report your dashboard rating.


----------



## Jack 323 (Jun 2, 2015)

Good luck keeping that 5 star rating! When it's over, please let us know... No matter what you do, you're 5 star rating will drop it like it's hot


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Clawing said:


> Like I said I knew I was going to hear hell about this.. here is the Kicker you guys think I care what you think...


 well why did you post such diatribe?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Are your 5* on the app or on the dashboard ? Hmm...


----------



## sdrick (May 5, 2015)

Clawing said:


> I am sure I am going to hear hell from this one but who cares...
> 
> I see a lot of complains about ratings here and wonder what you guys do wrong.
> I am very new in the Uber universe and have just 24 trips under my belt.
> ...


Yea, just 24 rides and already schooling us. Not an intelligent move. But who cares; enjoy your 5 come back in a week with an update. After 3 weeks I'm at 4.79. No worrys here; an occassional bad rating is unavoidable. Tonight 18 5's; 1 (1 star) because his promo code didn't work...4.78 for night; nothing I can do about it.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

this ***** asked me for water after questioning my route. get lost. i hope the door hits you on the way out and way to lower your mans ratings.


----------



## Mod Driver (May 31, 2015)

Ok this may or may not have been answered on this blog or another area on the site and may be a bit off topic but I'm just curious to know whether you get less pings from either service when you have both lift and Uber apps open or if you get less pings/ride requests the lower your rating or the lower your acceptance rate is?
Yes I'm somewhat ratings obsessed and very curious to know more


----------



## UberxD (Aug 4, 2014)

Clawing said:


> I am sure I am going to hear hell from this one but who cares...
> 
> I see a lot of complains about ratings here and wonder what you guys do wrong.
> I am very new in the Uber universe and have just 24 trips under my belt.
> ...


Hey, sounds great! good to hear things are well.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Clawing said:


> Like I said I knew I was going to hear hell about this.. here is the Kicker you guys think I care what you think...


You _do_ realise that this could work both ways............

........or are you an Uber passenger, employee or shill in disguise?


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

We just had the X games here in Austin, and my ratings took a nose-dive like never before. Literally, I'm seeing 3.0 for the past day, 4.3 for the past 7 days. There is a correlation here: I've also given out my biggest rash of low ratings to pax, mostly for things like keeping me waiting for 5-10 min while they finish getting ready and saunter to the car like they have all the time in the world, getting in the car with an attitude, refusing to be graceful enough to answer when I greet them, slamming the door to my luxury vehicle like they have an aggression problem, asking them not to scream at people out the window just because they're drunk, and (this one hurts) following the directions the nav system gives me, when the nav system is fkg up and missing the turn or whatever. Yes, my ratings have plummeted worse this time than during SXSW. Have I changed anything? No. Has the quality of my pax changed (for the worse)? Yes. Big Time.


----------



## sdrick (May 5, 2015)

Yankee said:


> We just had the X games here in Austin, and my ratings took a nose-dive like never before. Literally, I'm seeing 3.0 for the past day, 4.3 for the past 7 days. There is a correlation here: I've also given out my biggest rash of low ratings to pax, mostly for things like keeping me waiting for 5-10 min while they finish getting ready and saunter to the car like they have all the time in the world, getting in the car with an attitude, refusing to be graceful enough to answer when I greet them, slamming the door to my luxury vehicle like they have an aggression problem, asking them not to scream at people out the window just because they're drunk, and (this one hurts) following the directions the nav system gives me, when the nav system is fkg up and missing the turn or whatever. Yes, my ratings have plummeted worse this time than during SXSW. Have I changed anything? No. Has the quality of my pax changed (for the worse)? Yes. Big Time.


Yes unfortunately the paxs are on to our rating system and they taunt us. I have many examples like yours. This is why the rating system is trash. It may have been useful when Uber was new but now the paxs hold it over our head.


----------



## 617Pete (May 16, 2015)

ahh this was funny. waittttt for itttttt....hahaha it's coming.


----------



## TXlyftchick (Jun 5, 2015)

Get back to us in a few months with an update of your ratings. Make sure to add the screen shot of your rating


----------

